# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turku-Lieto-Aura

## deepthroat

Eli näin toimii Länsilinjat:

Osa matkustajista pannaan välillä ulos bussista  ELY-keskus tuomitsee bussimatkakikkailun

Bussimatka halpenee kun nousee välillä ulos bussista. Tämän ovat huomanneet monet matkustajat Turun seudulla.





Bussit puolalanmäessä 

  Kuva: Henrietta Lehtinen / Yle 

Turun ja Auran välisessä bussiliikenteessä on näytelty viimeiset puolitoista vuotta outoa näytelmää. Osa Auraan matkaavista asiakkaista laitetaan bussista ulos Liedossa, jonka jälkeen heidät otetaan saman tien takaisin bussin kyytiin uusina matkustajina. Mistä ihmeestä on kyse? 

Suomeksi sanottuna kyse on matkan hinnalla kikkailusta, jonka Varsinais-Suomen ELY-keskus tuomitsee. 

TurkuLietoAura

Varsinais-Suomessa on yksi bussilinja, joka kulkee sekä Turun seudun sisäisen liikenteen että ELY-keskuksen hallinnoiman seutuliikenteen alueilla. Se on TurkuLietoAura-linja, jota ajaa Länsilinjat Oy.

Liikenne Turun ja Liedon välillä on Turun seudun sisäistä eli ns. Föli-liikennettä, jossa kelpaa Föli-kuukausikortti. Liedon ja Auran välillä liikenne on puolestaan ELY:n alaista, johon ei Fölin kuukausikortti kelpaa.

Osa matkustajista tekee niin, että matkustaa Turun ja Liedon välin Föli-kortilla ja maksaa Liedon ja Auran välisen matkan, joko rahalla tai seutukortilla. ELY-keskuksen mukaan tämä ei ole sallittua.

 Kun Aurasta matkataan Turkuun tai päinvastoin, kyse on yhdestä matkasta. Osien AuraLieto ja LietoTurku maksaminen erikseen ei käy, sanoo joukkoliikennesuunnittelija Markus Kivelä ELY-keskuksesta. 


Tällä säännöllä on pyritty pääsemään eroon tällaisesta kikkailusta. 

 Markus Kivelä 


 Tällä säännöllä on pyritty pääsemään eroon tällaisesta kikkailusta, että osa matkasta maksetaan Fölillä ja osa ELY:n taksalla.

Sisäänulossisään

Länsilinjat on tulkinnut asiaa niin, että jos asiakas poistuu välillä bussista ulos Liedossa, hän voi tulla sisään uutena asiakkaana, jolloin kyse ei ole yhtenäisestä matkasta. Ja maksaa jäljellä olevan matkan erikseen.

 Tämä on se tapa, jolla olemme tulkinneet meille annettua ohjetta, jonka mukaan Föli-korttia ei voi käyttää osamaksuna matkassa, sanoo hallintojohtaja Kari Keinonen Länsilinjat Oy:stä.

 Kun nousee bussista pois välillä, niin siitä syntyy kaksi erillistä matkaa. 




Kun nousee bussista pois välillä, niin siitä syntyy kaksi erillistä matkaa. 

 Kari Keinonen 


ELY-keskuksen joukkoliikennesuunnittelija Markus Kivelä puolestaan sanoo, että asiakkaan poistaminen välillä bussista pois on liikenteenharjoittajan tulkinta.

 ELY-keskus ei vaadi matkustajan poistamista autosta, sillä periaatteessa tällaista kikkailua ei saisi harjoittaa, Kivelä sanoo.

Kivelän mukaan asiakasta ei tarvitse poistaa autosta, jos hän haluaa jatkaa matkaa Föli-alueen ja ELY-alueen ylitse. Sen sijaan asiakkaalle pitäisi kertoa, että lippukikkailu ei ole sallittua.

 Toki matkustajan, joka ei tiedä, että näin ei saisi tehdä pitää päästää jatkamaan matkaa ihan autosta poistuttamatta. 

 Samalla häntä pitäisi kyllä myös ohjeistaa, että jatkossa tämä ei enää käy, Kivelä sanoo.

Palaverin paikka

Markus Kivelän mukaan liikenteenharjoittajan ja ELY-keskuksen on ilmeisesti syytä keskustella asiasta jatkossa.

 Ihan vaan sen takia, että jatkossa ei olisi tämmöisiä väärinkäsityksiä tästä asiasta. Kikkailu ei ole hyväksyttävää, sillä se tarkoittaa ELY-keskukselle rahan menoa.

Yrjö Hjelt 
Yrjö Hjelt 

Yle

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyllä asian on pitänyt olla selvä, vastaavan tapainen tilannehan on ollut aiemmin esim. Turku-Naantali linjalla ennen Föli liikennettä. Alkuperäinen ajatushan on poistaa päällekkäinen liikenne linjan alkupäästä ajamalla kahdentyyppistä liikennettä samalla autolla.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tampereellahan JOLI on kieltänyt ko. toiminnan JOLI-alueella vaikka jopa Frenckelistä on välillä asiakkaita näin neuvottu tekemään...

Saa nähdä mitä vyöhykeuudistus kesäkuussa 2016 saa aikaan.

----------


## tsv56

Osuipa silmiini erään pohjois-suomalaisen liikennöitsijän ohje seutulippurajan ylittävästä liikenteestä. Ymmärtääkseni kyse on samasta asiasta, vai onko:

Kemi-Tornio seutulipulla _(vrt Föli)_ voi ko. alueella matkustaa mm. Ouluun siten, että maksaa ensin seutulipulla Iin ja Haukipuntaan rajalle ( pysäkin nimi on Pitäjien raja ) ja sen jälkeen maksaa välin vaikkapa rahalla tai sarjalipulla loppumatkan. Paluusuunnassa maksumenettely on päinvastainen.

Tuosta linkaten lisää http://www.veljeksetsalmela.fi/seutulippu.html

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Suhtautuminen seutulipun käyttöön osamaksuna pidemmillä matkoilla on tosiaan vaihdellut seutulippualueittain: monella "provinssialueella" se on ollutkin OK, kuten Salmelan tapauksessa.
Suurimmilla alueilla, kuten ainakin Helsingin, Tampereen ja Turun seuduilla, on taas alusta alkaen otettu hyvin vakavasti ajatus, että tämä menettely on kaukoliikennematkojen tukemista kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennevaroista, eikä moista haureutta pidä suvaita.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Suhtautuminen seutulipun käyttöön osamaksuna pidemmillä matkoilla on tosiaan vaihdellut seutulippualueittain: monella "provinssialueella" se on ollutkin OK, kuten Salmelan tapauksessa.
> Suurimmilla alueilla, kuten ainakin Helsingin, Tampereen ja Turun seuduilla, on taas alusta alkaen otettu hyvin vakavasti ajatus, että tämä menettely on kaukoliikennematkojen tukemista kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennevaroista, eikä moista haureutta pidä suvaita.


Ai? Ei ole kyseinen tieto tullut ainakaan vastaan että Tampereella ei noin saisi tehdä. Paitsi jos seutulippu on Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen kortilla...

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Ai? Ei ole kyseinen tieto tullut ainakaan vastaan että Tampereella ei noin saisi tehdä. Paitsi jos seutulippu on Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen kortilla...


Voi olla, että olen ymmärtänyt asian väärin: olen ollut kauan siinä käsityksessä, että Tampere kuuluisi tässä asiassa "tiukkisklubiin"... :-(

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikös esim. Auran kunta maksa sen osan liikennöitsijälle, mitä lipputulot ei kata Turku-Aura liikenteestä? Tätä ajatellen tuntuu luonnolliselta, että Auralainen maksaa itse koko matkan yhdellä tavalla, eikä Turun alueen rinnakkaiskorttia apuna käyttäen. Tässähän on Turun seudun Föliliikenne ympätty Turku-Aura linjan kanssa yhteen, mutta on kuitenkin kaksi täysin erilaista järjestelmää.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Eikös esim. Auran kunta maksa sen osan liikennöitsijälle, mitä lipputulot ei kata Turku-Aura liikenteestä? Tätä ajatellen tuntuu luonnolliselta, että Auralainen maksaa itse koko matkan yhdellä tavalla, eikä Turun alueen rinnakkaiskorttia apuna käyttäen. Tässähän on Turun seudun Föliliikenne ympätty Turku-Aura linjan kanssa yhteen, mutta on kuitenkin kaksi täysin erilaista järjestelmää.


Tuskin liikennöitsijälle mutta ehkä liikenteen tilaajalle ja suunnittelijalle eli ELY:lle? Tai ELY:lle ja FÖLI:lle?

----------


## berkhof

> Tuskin liikennöitsijälle mutta ehkä liikenteen tilaajalle ja suunnittelijalle eli ELY:lle? Tai ELY:lle ja FÖLI:lle?


Tilaajina ainakin olivat molemmat, ELY ja Föli. Ja bruttomallilla tämä liikenne hoidetaan, jolloin lipputulot eivät jää liikennöitsijälle, vaan tulevat tilaajille. Mutta saako Auran kunta näitä lipputuloja?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Sekoilen näköjään. Eihän kunta liikennöitsijälle maksa, mutta ymmärtääkseni Auran kunta maksaa jotain niistä kuluista, mitä liikenteen tulot ei kata sovitusta korvauksesta Länsilinjoille. ELY tietysti häärää taustalla.

----------

